# decoys don't hold up in a shed fire!!! help



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

hey guys looking for a little input. we lost all of our decoys, ice fishing equipment, and airboat in a shed fire this summer. the good thing is the insurance company is replacing everything!!! i was looking at the flambeau mallards with uv paint. i saw only one review, and it said that the paint comes off after only a few trips in the field. anyone else have any problems with these decoys? other suggestions on a good decoy. its been a lot of years since i had to buy decoys, im kinda out of the loop on whats good and whats bad. any help would be great.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

if i were you stay away from flambeau ive heard and seen bad things with paint and somtimes flares bird, id go with ghg mallard floaters with the snap keel ( you can take the keel off if you wann use them for field) and if you want id prolly get some GHG mallard full body, but its up to you i have had really good luck with GHG duck decoys. Hope this helps


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i would buy all G&H. their paint is magical, very durable and will last you for a long time. i started out on flambeau's and had to repaint them after one season.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you have to prove what you had before? Im thinking DSD goose and G&H duck didnt you have slot bags for them in there too and maybe a enclosed trailer.. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

gamberc said:


> if i were you stay away from flambeau ive heard and seen bad things with paint and somtimes flares bird, id go with ghg mallard floaters with the snap keel ( you can take the keel off if you wann use them for field) and if you want id prolly get some GHG mallard full body, but its up to you i have had really good luck with GHG duck decoys. Hope this helps


GHG no longer has the snap keel on any of there decoys. They now have the Dura Keel which is a 60/40 keel. You no longer can take them off.

How much are they replacing? You could probably get a nice spread of hot buys, or go with life size series if you wanted.


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

according to the insurance company, we can take a depreciated value on what we had or they will pay the replacement cost. thats why i was wondering about the flambeaus. i had all flambeaus, but if i take the depreciated value i just won't be able to buy as many decoys.
thanks for the input guys.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Im like G&H dekes as well as the Cabelas realife or what ever they call em,( i won some at a DU deal) and they seem to be holding up well... carry lite will be a cheaper way to replace dekes, they arent the best but they beat having nothing at all.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

jawn said:


> i would buy all G&H. their paint is magical, very durable and will last you for a long time. i started out on flambeau's and had to repaint them after one season.


In 1998 ive bought some Flambeau`s, Carrylite and some G&H.
Carrylite was discarded after only 2 seasons. Never Carrylite again.
Flambeau`s got some paint of after 5 seasons. Dont use them, shines to much.
G&H have i used all 9 seasons, looks like the day i bought them. Next year will i buy some of their 25". 
Same goes for Geese. Using G&H 42". And several dozen Sillosocks and Deadly Decoys.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

trigger2 said:


> according to the insurance company, we can take a depreciated value on what we had or they will pay the replacement cost. thats why i was wondering about the flambeaus. i had all flambeaus, but if i take the depreciated value i just won't be able to buy as many decoys.
> thanks for the input guys.


It is well worth it to make a sheet and get replacement value on all of your decoys. I actually pray that mine get jacked or burned at the end of the year!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

We have flambeau mallard floaters and the paint is starting too peel off. They have gotten us many ducks though....


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

It is well worth it to make a sheet and get replacement value on all of your decoys. I actually pray that mine get jacked or burned at the end of the year![/quote]

:roll:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

avery hot buys are awesome...bout as cheap as flambeau too


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have been impressed with the hot buys..(Other than attaching anchor line) but the GHG standards would be my choice.

I have a mess of Flambeaus and they are junk..cracked and paint falling off after minimal use.



> It is well worth it to make a sheet and get replacement value on all of your decoys. I actually pray that mine get jacked or burned at the end of the year!


A inventory is a good idea, but taking pictures or video is even better. Unless you plan on committing insurance fraud..

You can't be serious about wanting your gear stolen..If you were, its not hard to do.. Just leave them in the back of your truck for a week and they'll be gone.

But then who pays the deductable??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll take your decoys waffle.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

G&H!!!!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

it sounds as though you have replacement cost on your contents which means you can replace them now and get reimbursed for them or take the acv (depreciated) value now and within 180 days (policy language) make a claim for the amount heldback. You do not have to replace with exact, just spend the same amount or more to get the holdback. It is only payable once items are replaced.

get the avery life size and over size and mix them together through in a few different types and you have your own puddler pack.


----------

